# a few pics from Krakow



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Had a short break with Alex (my wife) to Krakow in Poland. A stunning city and would recommend it to anyone. Polish people are very nice and polite and every other shop in the city centre is either a restaurant or a bar!!

and was there 4 days and didn't see a single car wash!!

Our hotel was right next to the main square and they had the Polish market with all the christmas festivities going on which was nice!
































































and a few of my more usual photo's!























































and a few more bit a little arty
































































and this is a sequence shot of a young child bursting a huge bubble!!


















and a few from the Salt mine which was incredible


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool looks lovely.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Those pictures are fantastic Coxy


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice pics mate :thumb: Thanks for sharing.

Did you consider detailing some cars, so the locals could moan about that englishman taking hours on end to clean one car :lol:

Tony


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

looks a lovely place is it exspensive.


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Some very nice photos there


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice shots mate. What was the lens used for the first of the "arty" section? the car outside the restaurant?

Cheers,


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great pics :thumb:

nice place to visit but awful place to have to try and work


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Did you hear the trumpet player?
I went there last year in February and the city is amazing. So many nice places to go and see. The square is MASSIVE.
And you can get a £1 a pint in some places. :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Some nice pictures.
Im going there at some point with a Polish guy I work with and his wife, should be good!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great nice place to visit


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

chrisc said:


> looks a lovely place is it exspensive.


It's very reasonable!



NickTB said:


> Nice shots mate. What was the lens used for the first of the "arty" section? the car outside the restaurant?
> 
> Cheers,


it's a Sigma DC18-200 (on a Nikon D80):thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely pictures Coxy.

I've gotta get me an 18-200VR (need the motor though got a D40) when i can save the money so the missus doesn't notice.

Krakow is on my list as is Auschwitz.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Some kraking (see what I did there ) photos!

Like the salt mine place especially, bl00dy freaky looking inside. Good place for a film set! :speechles


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Did you get some bread and lard for starters in restaurants? I loved that stuff! 
Krakow is a beautiful city. salt mine a bit cold tho!


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Brilliant photos! What camera did you use for the job?

EDIT : d80


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I was there a few years back on a long weekend with my mates. It was snowing when I was there which made it even more special.

Planning to go back, really enjoyed it and your money goes so far.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Tagged. On my phone so need to see when i get home


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks really nice. Stunning photos


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

very nice pictures. congrats


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

very cool photos and looks like a very interesting place to have a mooch around for a day or two i aim to get well into my photography after xmas as i have a new camera coming


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice shots, feel like iv been myself!!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

did you visit St Mary's? Awesome altar.


----------

